# Need to decide...



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

The pups have arrived! The breeder that I'm working with notified me that a girl and boy were born on 2/27. I get to pick which one I want! I really want both, but reality is I only need one. Lily won't be thrilled with new pup getting some of her attention. The breeder sends me pics and videos. She said I could wait till the personalities came out to pick. My DS wants the boy, DH wants the girl. I just want a healthy pup. June is a long way away.

Laurie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would shy away at a breeder telling me I alone could make the decision. The breeder should help place the pup that is best suited for your home and lifestyle. The breeder knows the pup way better than you can judge in a single meeting. I take it the reputable show breeder you are working with explained do you (at this early age), the faults that made neither dog show quality...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would like to have one of each eventually  we have a boy right now.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

When I was looking for a second I did not know female or male - so I asked and they said '... A female loves you BUT a male is IN love with you --- so I went for the male since I had a female and I find her statement sooooo true. I had 1 male doberman in the past and 2 females - the males are just so more lovable.... I would wait a few weeks and see the personalities emerge but if you have a female go for the male


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> When I was looking for a second I did not know female or male - so I asked and they said '... A female loves you BUT a male is IN love with you --- so I went for the male since I had a female and I find her statement sooooo true. I had 1 male doberman in the past and 2 females - the males are just so more lovable.... I would wait a few weeks and see the personalities emerge but if you have a female go for the male


I've had females(Laurel right now) that is more lovable than my males. I've also had males that were also in love with me. I think it depends on the dog's personality. When I get another it will be another female. Good luck choosing, they're both wonderful!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

The breeder did say when the personalities came out she would make her suggestion on which pup she felt was best for us. She asked me if I had a preference and I really don't. I trust her imensely, I've seen her name mentioned several times on SM as a good breeder.

Laurie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've had females(Laurel right now) that is more lovable than my males. I've also had males that were also in love with me. I think it depends on the dog's personality. When I get another it will be another female. Good luck choosing, they're both wonderful!!


Zooey is seriously the most loving dog possible, so I agree that it has more to do with individual personality. I can't wait to have one of each :aktion033:



ladodd said:


> The breeder did say when the personalities came out she would make her suggestion on which pup she felt was best for us. She asked me if I had a preference and I really don't. I trust her imensely, I've seen her name mentioned several times on SM as a good breeder.
> 
> Laurie


When I was talking with show breeders, not one said they would have to choose the puppy for me, and only one said she wouldn't recommend a female for my situation, if it was an older pup.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Before I joined SM, I had dealt with a breeder that made that same comment to me "the females will love you but a male will be in love with you". Now that I have a male, I know there is no difference. I should have caught on since she only had 2 males left.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ladodd said:


> The breeder did say when the personalities came out she would make her suggestion on which pup she felt was best for us. She asked me if I had a preference and I really don't. I trust her imensely, I've seen her name mentioned several times on SM as a good breeder.
> 
> Laurie



If the breeder shows, most likely she is hoping at least one of the puppies will be show quality so you may not have to make that difficult decision anyway.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

How exciting! I'm sure either way you will love your new baby!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My Sassy is as loving as they come. She is in love with me and you can tell it. I will never own a male, even though I am sure they are sweet. Just my preferrence.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know if it has to do wth being a female, but Bella honestly is turning out to be the easiest dog to housebreaking. - aside from her few day spree of poop eating. She is even easier than our Aussies. She always goes to her pads and she is also very very loving. If I got another Maltese, it would be another female!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Laurie. I think I know which breeder you are talking about  Congrats on being able to get one of the new babies...how exciting! If she is sure she will be placing both as pets, and is willing to let you pick from the two, I personally would wait until they are a bit older to decide which one would be the best fit for you temperament-wise. She will be able to guide you as well. Lucky you!! Good luck and keep us posted...we're very excited about your new addition!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Laurie. I think I know which breeder you are talking about  Congrats on being able to get one of the new babies...how exciting! If she is sure she will be placing both as pets, and is willing to let you pick from the two, I personally would wait until they are a bit older to decide which one would be the best fit for you temperament-wise. She will be able to guide you as well. Lucky you!! Good luck and keep us posted...we're very excited about your new addition!


I know the breeder too, and I don't think you'll go wrong with either baby when the time comes  Very exciting!! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

babycake7 said:


> I don't know if it has to do wth being a female, but Bella honestly is turning out to be the easiest dog to housebreaking. - aside from her few day spree of poop eating. She is even easier than our Aussies. She always goes to her pads and she is also very very loving. If I got another Maltese, it would be another female!


My Bailey was the same way. When he came home at 12 weeks he was already pad trained, so I don't think it's a male/female thing. I think it has more to do with the breeder they come from and consistency by the new owners.

On the flip side, Maltese puppies from pet stores/puppymills and kennel situations can be notoriously hard to housebreak.


----------

